# New Job is an hour and 15 min away from home...Do I take it?



## Networker3412

Hello.

I need some advice from anyone. I am a recent college graduate in HIM and I have been offered a job that is an hour and 15 min away from my home. There are no opening in my town and I am doing a job that has nothing to do with my degree. I do not want to move. My question is would you take a job that you love and went to school for or sit back and wait to see if there will ever be a job in your home town. And if I wait how long? The job market where I live at is next to nothing. Thank you.


----------



## carolholtz

*New job*

 Hello, I think you really need to weigh all the pros and cons before you make a decision on whether to take it.  Oftentimes we tend to take the first offer because we are afraid we won't get another.  I don't think that is a good reason to take a job.  Personally, I would not put myself into a situation of spending three hours a day commuting.  There are much better ways to spend your time, but only you can make the decision.  Of course, you could accept the job and keep looking.  Just a thought.


----------



## pygreen

*New job 1 hr abd 15 minutes away*

I, too, drive around an hour each way to work and have been doing it for over 10 years.  Where I leave there is nothing closer and I truly love my job.  The travel times gives me the opportunity to have a few "alone minutes".  It gives me a chance to unwind from getting ready to go to work in the mornings and to unwind from work before I get home in the evenings.  Recently, I have been fortunate enough to find several people who live in the same area and we can carpool because of the high gas prices.  For me, the drive is not an obstacle to the job.  Weigh your pros and cons.  If you take this job, it may not work out, but you can never tell.  It might become the job of your dreams and the travel time will not even matter.


----------



## nm102424

*Take a chance.......*

I say take it while you can, you never know when another opportunity will open up for you. And if so take that one... you should never stop looking there can always be something better waiting for you.you.


----------



## twooten

I know you're probably not going to want to hear this but yes, you may well have to move--if only temporary.  Have you looked into homesharing/housemates in the new location??  It may be a way of "win/win".  I presently live in a county where there are not a lot of jobs not only in the HIM/coding industry, but also in a number of other industries (other than retail).  My commute is about half as long, but with no public transportation or choice of route options.Good luck





littlebit28 said:


> I need some advice from anyone. I am a recent college college in HIM and past all of my certification exams including coding and I have been offered a job that is an hour and 15 min away from my home. There are no opening in my town and I am doing a job that has nothing to do with my degree. I do not want to move. My question is would you take a job that you love and went to school for or sit back and wait to see if there will ever be a job in your home town. And if I wait how long? The job market where I live at is next to nothing. Thank you.


----------



## TiffanyNH

I took an xternship about an hour and a half away from where I lived at the time because it was a coding one and no one in my school had ever landed a coding xternship just billing.  I went for it because the ends justified the means, chances are you will not find a coding job in your town if the market is as bad as you say and if you don't use your knowledge like my teacher use to say to us you will lose it.  If I wouldn't have taken that chance then I would have turned my back on a wonderful opportunity to learn so much valuable information and I wouldn't have met the great people i did and are still friends with.  I say take the chance what have you got to lose but a little time in the car?  Plus there is always a chance you will like it and want to move, and you will probably meet great people and make some lasting friends.


----------



## bs1946

I am in a similar boat. There are darn few jobs where I live in Eastern CT. I  work in RI and like you am not doing what I went to school for. I do 30 miles each way which takes 45 minutes to 1 hour depending on traffic. I suggest you think of the following.

Look at what they will pay you
The cost of gas
The cost of the milage on your vehicle
Spending 2.5 hours commuting a day and perhaps more.
possibility of find a job you want closer.
Can you possibly relocate closer to the new jopb and the of that


----------



## vpat28

*Hi*

I am doing same thing.I passed Cpc but no one is ready to hire as most of them needs experince.
 As my current employer needed only year experince so I was also not ready to take this job as it takes an hour for me to reach there and where I live there is 4 hospitals within 10 miles but no luck .I took that job and worked for like 3 months now I am getting calls from my close by hospitals so It worked out .

So I think you should take it just to get exerince and get an idea of job
good luck


----------



## DOyola

I agree too about get experience and idea...right now I'm studying to retake my CPC Exam that I failed last June. I have this Tuesday an interview for a Patient Information Coordinator position. I being applying for any coding/billing relating jobs but because I don't have the experience I'm going after this job. They told me it requires collecting copay etc so it will help me with it...



vpat28 said:


> I am doing same thing.I passed Cpc but no one is ready to hire as most of them needs experince.
> As my current employer needed only year experince so I was also not ready to take this job as it takes an hour for me to reach there and where I live there is 4 hospitals within 10 miles but no luck .I took that job and worked for like 3 months now I am getting calls from my close by hospitals so It worked out .
> 
> So I think you should take it just to get exerince and get an idea of job
> good luck


----------



## brenda s

*It depends on your personal situation*

I say it all depends on your lifestyle situation.  Do you have a reliable car, do you have children or pets that are going to be home too long alone, is the drive back road or highway, Do you live where you get alot of snow and sleet, after paying for the gas and wear and tear on your car is the pay going to fit your budget......if all these things are a go - then _why not_ make the drive to jump start your career?  You can still look for something else or you can consider re-locating later.   Good luck.


----------



## DNABORS

*new job*

i say take it , i took a job 1 hr away and i love it, it gives me my god time and after you get use to it it want be so bad.


----------

